# Algorithmus erstellen aus simpler Aufgabe.



## DefconDev (13. Mrz 2018)

Folgende kleine Aufgabe:




Für mich ist das eine for-Schleife mit einer if-Bedingung die aber nicht starten kann weil folgende Bedingung immer false ist, nämlich j < n.

j bekommt den Startwert 1 und n ebenfalls. Aber unter Punkt 2, es wiederholt sich nur wenn j < n ist. Das ist doch direkt beim ersten Schritt der Fall.
Oder was setze ich für n ein.

Stehe gerade massiv auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Robat (14. Mrz 2018)

Naja j ist ja nicht immer kleiner als n. 
Klar wenn du als Beispiel nimmst das du nur eine Folge mit einem Element hast dann stimmt das aber es sagt ja keiner das deine Folge immer nur ein Element hat. N kann also auch größer als 1 sein.


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (14. Mrz 2018)

> Gegeben sei eine Folge von natürlichen Zahlen.


Das kannst du damit interpretieren, dass du diese Folge als Parameter erhältst.
n ist die Größe dieser Folge, die hast du damit gegeben. Wo bekommt n den Startwert 1?

x bekommt bei jedem Schritt den kleineren Wert zugewiesen. Was folgerst du daraus, was die Funktion letztendlich macht?


----------



## DefconDev (14. Mrz 2018)

N>=1, dann fängt die Folge für mich mit der 1 an. Dachte aber die Erhöhung dessen wäre an Bedingungen geknüpft.

Das heißt es ist eine Endlosschleife und die Ausgabe müsste alle ungeraden natürlichen Zahlen sein. Also wenn ich euch richtig verstehe.


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (14. Mrz 2018)

Nein die Erhöhung ist nicht an die Bedingung geknüpft. Es ist eine neue Zeile im Text und wird durch nichts mit der vorherigen Bedingung verknüpft


----------



## mrBrown (14. Mrz 2018)

Hades85 hat gesagt.:


> N>=1, dann fängt die Folge für mich mit der 1 an. Dachte aber die Erhöhung dessen wäre an Bedingungen geknüpft.
> 
> Das heißt es ist eine Endlosschleife und die Ausgabe müsste alle ungeraden natürlichen Zahlen sein. Also wenn ich euch richtig verstehe.


Ist dir klar, was dabei mit der Folge von natürlichen Zahlen gemeint ist?


----------



## DefconDev (14. Mrz 2018)

Alle natürlichen Zahlen ausser die Null. Oder was meinst du genau?


----------



## mrBrown (14. Mrz 2018)

Kannst du ein Beispiel für so eine Folge geben?


----------



## DefconDev (15. Mrz 2018)

N={1,2,3,4,5,6,7,...}


----------



## mrBrown (15. Mrz 2018)

Das sind die natürlichen Zahlen ^^

In diesem Fall geht es allerdings um eine Folge natürlicher Zahlen.
1,2,3,4,5 ist dafür nur ein Beispiel von unendlich vielen, genauso wäre 321,456,987,1 möglich


----------



## DefconDev (15. Mrz 2018)

Ist eine Folge eine begrenzte Sache?


----------



## mrBrown (15. Mrz 2018)

Ja, in der Aufgabe ist doch auch das Ende angegeben mit a_N


----------



## DefconDev (15. Mrz 2018)

Wieso ist das das Ende? N ist doch der Index, und wo wird N begrenzt?


----------



## mrBrown (15. Mrz 2018)

Die Folge besteht aus n Zahlen, diese sind durchnummeriert von 1 bis n.
Die einzelnen Zahlen werden a_1, a_2, ..., a_n bezeichnet.
Deren Wert ist jeweils irgendeine Zahl aus den natürlichen Zahlen.




mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> a_N


hier muss es a_n und nicht a_N sein


----------

